

Google asks Glass wearers to stop being such Glassholes - willchilcutt
http://avc.lu/1jUVTkK

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261558)
(2 days ago; 54 comments)

